# rear view camera for plow truck???



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Lets start out by saying i am 100% a rookie that had a big job fall right smack in my lap!!!
I have worked for a company for about 4 years now taking care of a strip mall as side money. basically 5 days a week i change outside trash, clean up the strip mall, and show available spaces to interested tenants. The parking lot is equivalent to say a kroger parking lot. They begged me for the past 2 years to get a plow truck and they would make it worth my while. I have mowed the strip mall property for years and thats how I got in good with the owners. 

Anyways to my problem. the vehicle Im using is my 3/4 ton 2004 chevy. My problem is I cant see squat out the back of my truck when im backing up. With a skid of salt and the salt spreader. I mean Im using my mirrors but i still cant see whats directly behind me and with this being a strip mall there are people running around everywhere..... I have a back up alarm and osciliating light but that doest assure I wont hit something/someone. so my idea was to put a rear view back up camera on the truck MOBILE. Mobile as in wireless to where I can have the cam mounted on the top of the snowex 1075 frame and can be taken off very easily. Im sure the camera wouldnt do squat when being pounded by salt. 

Is this something anyone on here has tried or am I crazy??? 

Yes I am more than likely a little over my head and yes I am a rookie so folks dont bash me to bad. Sometimes this site is a little rough on folks with the crazy arguements. Just want some opinions/information especially if someone has tried this before. 

Thank you very much Robin Wash Ohio


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I think its a good idea, i was thinking about doing the same.
I want to put it on the back of my sander but, i think it will just get covered with snow driving from place to place.

I guess you can get out and wipe it off if that happens.

i still may give it a try, there are alot of wireless ones available that are pretty affordable.

im sure someone here has one....

Anyone??


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

The camera will definitely get covered with snow, and may be short lived if subject to roadway salty mist.
Also, the lens will probably constantly fog over.

I have one mounted "inside" my skid steer.
It works great, except when cold, because if fogs over.

Good luck.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

deereequipment;1153630 said:


> The camera will definitely get covered with snow, and may be short lived if subject to roadway salty mist.
> Also, the lens will probably constantly fog over.
> 
> I have one mounted "inside" my skid steer.
> ...


I never even gave the fogging up a thought but I bet your right. Thats a darn shame, I wonder if that anti-fog solution on the lense would work???? I works wonders on my racecare helmet shields but I know thats totally different.....

As for the raodway salt, I was planning on only having the camera out when Im plowing, then when I get ready to salt I would just simply take it off the spreader frame and put it back into the truck. I figured mounting it on a strong magnet. I know, sounds like a lot of trouble but just trying to be safe.....


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Its not worth it just more to go wrong on a platform that will itself have many things go wrong.


----------



## cssjim (Nov 18, 2010)

I found it really hard to use the camera screen backing up. Just too many things you cant see. I don't know the lot your plowing, but do you need to carry a full skid of salt? If so knock the pile down so you can see. Yes you will have to handle the bags one more time, but it beats backing into something. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Love my back up camera, been using it for 3 years now. If you buy a good quality camera with weather proof connections you will love it. It has saved my butt more than once. Well worth the $300.00.

Regards Mike


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

cssjim;1153715 said:


> I found it really hard to use the camera screen backing up. Just too many things you cant see. I don't know the lot your plowing, but do you need to carry a full skid of salt? If so knock the pile down so you can see. Yes you will have to handle the bags one more time, but it beats backing into something. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


Yessir I do need to carry the full skid of salt and I do knock it down to where I can see over the salt but then there is the snowex 1075 right in my view.

I know people plow every day under the same circumstances as Im under right now and maybe im just being a little over cautious but im about 5' 6" and am having a hell of a time seeing. Hey maybe I can get my little midget a$$ a pillow or something to sit on. Seriously though, maybe that will help me out. Prolly not but I Im gonna go out now and stack a few pillows.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

flykelley;1153735 said:


> Love my back up camera, been using it for 3 years now. If you buy a good quality camera with weather proof connections you will love it. It has saved my butt more than once. Well worth the $300.00.
> 
> Regards Mike


Hey mike, Could you give me a little inside info on your camera???? What brand, etc.

Does your camera lense fog up on you. Man please send me a reply back, I got snow coming 2morrow and I don't care how much it costs. If there is one out there that will hold up under nast conditions and you can see out of the screen when its cold thats great.

do you have it mounted where salt gets on it??? I don't think im gonna do that either way but if you are getting salt on it and it lasted 3 years thats what im gonna get.

Thanks again mike..........


----------



## cssjim (Nov 18, 2010)

snowcrazy;1153739 said:


> Yessir I do need to carry the full skid of salt and I do knock it down to where I can see over the salt but then there is the snowex 1075 right in my view.
> 
> I know people plow every day under the same circumstances as Im under right now and maybe im just being a little over cautious but im about 5' 6" and am having a hell of a time seeing. Hey maybe I can get my little midget a$$ a pillow or something to sit on. Seriously though, maybe that will help me out. Prolly not but I Im gonna go out now and stack a few pillows.


Better to over cautious in crowded parking lot. Camera will help, I just like to have my head up against the rear glass when backing up( I have a Reg Cab truck). I would have to look forward and down to see the camera. Oh, and I understand the height thing. Stay safe and have fun!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

snowcrazy;1153744 said:


> Hey mike, Could you give me a little inside info on your camera???? What brand, etc.
> 
> Does your camera lense fog up on you. Man please send me a reply back, I got snow coming 2morrow and I don't care how much it costs. If there is one out there that will hold up under nast conditions and you can see out of the screen when its cold thats great.
> 
> ...


I bought it from www.RearViewSafety.com, no it doesn't fog up, has night vision. You do have to get out ever once and awhile and wipe the lens off but I mounted mine under the dump insert so I could also see my spinner head on my salter so it gets a little spray from that. I am going to order another camera as the monitor has a split screen option or you can switch from one camera to the other, so I want to mount one on my cab guard so I can see the inside of the dump. I can post pictures if you want.

Regards Mike


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I would like to see some pics of your install when you have the time.

Thanks


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I use this one. 




We sell them at our store. Love the portability and versatility. You can put it anywhere. I use it for tight spots, you can even use it for driving into your plow if your not very good at it. When you hit the road, just take it off and put it in the truck so it doesn't get full of snow. I have never had it fog up on the truck, it only fogs if you bring it from cold to warm.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

seems like a great idea if you could get all the little kinks worked out. let us know how it goes if you do decide to mount one


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I plow with a F350 with a dump body, so no rearview through the bed. I've added a backup alarm and concealed strobes, rely on good split towing mirrors, and don't generally backup faster than walking speed. The idea being if by some awful chance I don't see someone, they'll hear or see me and have time to move out of the way. The camera sounds nice, but I think it would be too much of a headache to keep it clean.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

flykelley;1153771 said:


> I bought it from www.RearViewSafety.com, no it doesn't fog up, has night vision. You do have to get out ever once and awhile and wipe the lens off but I mounted mine under the dump insert so I could also see my spinner head on my salter so it gets a little spray from that. I am going to order another camera as the monitor has a split screen option or you can switch from one camera to the other, so I want to mount one on my cab guard so I can see the inside of the dump. I can post pictures if you want.
> 
> Regards Mike


Which one did you purchase? I see they have a heated one and different screen options.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't get used to backing up and only using the camera, i have an Acura suv with one but i never use it.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

cssjim;1153763 said:


> Better to over cautious in crowded parking lot. Camera will help, I just like to have my head up against the rear glass when backing up( I have a Reg Cab truck). I would have to look forward and down to see the camera. Oh, and I understand the height thing. Stay safe and have fun!!


I think that is another thing that is hurting me, not only am I short but my truck is a 4 door so my head is nowhere near the back glass.

By the way, I appreciate everyone staying positive on this subject. I know some folks think its a waist and would be if you had the right setup but im plowing at a mall where there is folks running around everywhere so im just trying to be careful!!! Appreciate all the posts so far.

Went to several stores today looking for these types of cameras but the ones at the local stores around here have a 2.5 inch screen. Now Ive got good vision but im not sure if you could see a light pole from 30 feet away it would be so small. Im looking towards like maybe a 5" screen or better. I went to an rv dealership and they had some really nice cameras that would for sure work but these were in the Thousand dollar and up range. I just don't wanna do that just yet...... Only if I have to I guess but...................


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

flykelley;1153771 said:


> I bought it from www.RearViewSafety.com, no it doesn't fog up, has night vision. You do have to get out ever once and awhile and wipe the lens off but I mounted mine under the dump insert so I could also see my spinner head on my salter so it gets a little spray from that. I am going to order another camera as the monitor has a split screen option or you can switch from one camera to the other, so I want to mount one on my cab guard so I can see the inside of the dump. I can post pictures if you want.
> 
> Regards Mike


 I just checked out their site and the products look top notch.
They have a heated one that i am going to order for the back of my sander.Thumbs Up
After the season is over im gonna mount it under the bumper..


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I like this one and am seriously thinking of one after a sanding in the McDonald's this last event.

http://www.rearviewsafety.com/products/rvs-770812n-heated-camera.html?SID=k7svm17ikbdkf5mfj5gaf2ker5


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

REAPER;1154396 said:


> I like this one and am seriously thinking of one after a sanding in the McDonald's this last event.
> 
> http://www.rearviewsafety.com/products/rvs-770812n-heated-camera.html?SID=k7svm17ikbdkf5mfj5gaf2ker5


Thats the one i just ordered today..

Will be here Friday morning..:bluebounc


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

start running bulk through that salter!!! save money and then you dont have to look over that pallet of bagged.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

How important is the heated camera? Most rear cams don't have em. Trying to make the best decision.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

newhere;1154999 said:


> start running bulk through that salter!!! save money and then you dont have to look over that pallet of bagged.


Sure wish I could but I live in a very rural part of ohio and the nearest bluk salt to me is about an hour away. Trying like heck to get one of the farm grainery places to carry bulk but they aint goin for it. I was thinkin bout having a truck load brought in but no way to house it..... Kinda stinks, but your right it would def. help!!!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I got mine from rearviewsaftey as well. I love it. I have 3 heated cameras so they wont fog up or get covered in snow. 1 is on the cab protector looking back, 1 is on the plow light frame looking at the plow, and 1 is inside the salt spreader. Oh and i LOVE my 7" screen.

I coated the connections in FF. And they come with a cover to protect them. I also like how the lead on the camera is 3' long. So you can hide it under the truck out of the weather, adding more connection protection.










This is inside my snowex spreader


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats nice. Can you show us what it looks like looking outside with it at night on the screen????


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Sp3cialized;1162775 said:


> Thats nice. Can you show us what it looks like looking outside with it at night on the screen????


thats exactly what I would like to see also. My biggest thing is if your backing across a parking lot at say 15mph in reverse, does say a handicapped sign come into view with plenty of time to get on the brakes. I looked at a few rear view cameras where I was the one in the camera and if I stepped back about 15 feet I looked like an ant...........


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

snowcrazy;1162841 said:


> thats exactly what I would like to see also. My biggest thing is if your backing across a parking lot at say 15mph in reverse, does say a handicapped sign come into view with plenty of time to get on the brakes. I looked at a few rear view cameras where I was the one in the camera and if I stepped back about 15 feet I looked like an ant...........


Yes you can see, but you will still look like an ant. Its just something you have to get used to, its not a mirror its a camera. Thats also why i got a 7" screen.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

REAPER;1154396 said:


> I like this one and am seriously thinking of one after a sanding in the McDonald's this last event.
> 
> http://www.rearviewsafety.com/products/rvs-770812n-heated-camera.html?SID=k7svm17ikbdkf5mfj5gaf2ker5


I have had this setup in my f550 for 3 years now, use it year round because the blind spot on the 550 is so big. Greatest money I have ever spent, Has saved me from running into things and can see exactly where I am at backing up. Even helps with hooking up to trailers.

For the money it is one of the best things you can invest in.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

NEUSWEDE;1163408 said:


> I have had this setup in my f550 for 3 years now, use it year round because the blind spot on the 550 is so big. Greatest money I have ever spent, Has saved me from running into things and can see exactly where I am at backing up. Even helps with hooking up to trailers.
> 
> For the money it is one of the best things you can invest in.


Thanks. I am glad to hear it has lasted 3 years. I have sen a few cheap ones and after reading reviews about each one none held up. This one was hard to find reviews for, especially longevity.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

REAPER;1163754 said:


> Thanks. I am glad to hear it has lasted 3 years. I have sen a few cheap ones and after reading reviews about each one none held up. This one was hard to find reviews for, especially longevity.


Yea it good quality. I thought the same as I got it on Ebay. I actually mounted mine in place of the rear view mirrior. I just took the bracket that comes with the monitor and adapted it with some fast setting glue and is great and out of the way up high but easy to see.

I will snap pictures tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

OH I wanted shots at night with it!! lol Can you snap one tonight?


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

They also sell these at advance auto parts and I believe they are a lot less than $300 not sure about the quality though and I believe they are wireless


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Sp3cialized;1163813 said:


> OH I wanted shots at night with it!! lol Can you snap one tonight?


Had to take the dog out and see if it was icy so I snapped a few pics


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Your asking for tunnel vision and no common sense.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

shooterm;1163980 said:


> Your asking for tunnel vision and no common sense.


It would enable a person to see what is DIRECTLY behind them. Like when backing up when plowing to see if there is a rock,bush, tree or any other obstruction that may damage the salter or spinner. While salting a parking lot if it is needed to back into a tight spot during open hours there are plenty of car bumpers I would rather not hit as well. Hopefully one would notice a person or animal running behind you. But what if they came from straight back or were already there?

No one is saying it would completely replace the mirrors but when you need to see directly behind you this seems to be the best way.

Anyone looking to use a wireless should read all the reviews they can. They work good on cars because the transmitter is placed in the trunk with only the material separating the passenger compartment as interference. 
With a truck you have to place the transmitter in the rear tailgate or other weather protected area. Most times on a truck the metal is to much for the small transmitter to overcome and will not work. The cheaper Peak one that is in a lot of ad's is the worst one for use in trucks I have read.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

They sell a longer camera wire for their unit so u can mount the tranmitter in cab closer to screen.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Sp3cialized;1163813 said:


> OH I wanted shots at night with it!! lol Can you snap one tonight?





vmj;1164158 said:


> They sell a longer camera wire for their unit so u can mount the tranmitter in cab closer to screen.


Then why not just finish wiring up a normal one. i have had 2 wireless ones, they all suck!

And your system is the exact same as mine. I forgot to go out last night to take pics. i will try tonight.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Stupid waste of money pushed by someone of course trying to sell something,shocker. I'm not just stating it either I'm straight pointing out its dangerous because you'll have tunnel vision. Yes people are stating its great because they want to pat themselves on the back for such a great purchase they made. Its a very dumb idea and I'd be amazed if anyone with any real plow experience stood behind this.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

shooterm;1164464 said:


> Stupid waste of money pushed by someone of course trying to sell something,shocker. I'm not just stating it either I'm straight pointing out its dangerous because you'll have tunnel vision. Yes people are stating its great because they want to pat themselves on the back for such a great purchase they made. Its a very dumb idea and I'd be amazed if anyone with any real plow experience stood behind this.


HAHA

Go to your local municipality and tell them that. $200 is cheap compared to hitting a person or an object and having your insurance premium sky rocket.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

First off there is no substitute for the rear view mirror and turning around with a clear view. Load your pallet of salt by hand. A full pallet will fit in a short bed with a tool box. Next, lower your salter so you can see over it and run air bags so you don't get low enough to hit your salter. This is how I run my main plow trucks.
My big truck that has a 2 yard salter on I can't see past. I only plows a half route so it can move slow and careful. I have a camera for this truck and it works very well. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pyle-LCD-Mirror...081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483dd15ff9
It can help you see, but it's still only a small help compared to a rear view mirror and turning around. This camera works great in the day and fare at night with other light around. Not so good in the very dark. Not even with driving lamps for reverse lights.

And the wireless I've tried suck!!!


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

shooterm;1164464 said:


> Stupid waste of money pushed by someone of course trying to sell something,shocker. I'm not just stating it either I'm straight pointing out its dangerous because you'll have tunnel vision. Yes people are stating its great because they want to pat themselves on the back for such a great purchase they made. Its a very dumb idea and I'd be amazed if anyone with any real plow experience stood behind this.


I'm a little amazed that anyone with any real plow experience would plow without Liability Insurance! How did you become a senior member? You sound like a short timer with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

You have to read I fell into snowblowing not snowplowing. I work long hours snowplowing for a contractor to which I've done for twelve years all twelve as a operator. I then come home after the event and snowblow eight driveways. Four of these are family four friends and I'm turning people down because yes there isnt money in it but alot of demand. Now I have a pretty good idea to make it profitable but I dont want to purchase anything right now. Spreading out the insurance cost over this few of driveways isnt going to happen. So I either dump my job go "big" or just keep going on the few without insurance. I'll keep going but I want to increase my driveways before adding another expense on top of what I charge. I'm sorry I'm a very practical person putting a small tv in a pickup so you can backup is a waste of real money.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

shooterm;1164464 said:


> Stupid waste of money pushed by someone of course trying to sell something,shocker. I'm not just stating it either I'm straight pointing out its dangerous because you'll have tunnel vision. Yes people are stating its great because they want to pat themselves on the back for such a great purchase they made. Its a very dumb idea and I'd be amazed if anyone with any real plow experience stood behind this.


Well Shooterm I must be one of those dumb people, as far as experience I would say I have pushed a fair amount of snow. In my case I have a dump insert with a cab guard and a replacement tailgate salter for the dump insert. I can't see a damn thing out the rearview mirror and it doesn't matter if its night or not. So a couple hundred dollars is money well spent to see what is behind you. Yes I use my mirrors and the back up camera, and I use a method that was taught to me while learning to fly, its called scanning the panel. In other words you look at both outside mirrors and then the back up camera then eyes back outside. If you haven't tried one don't JUDGE people. This camera has helped me out many times, sometimes just knowing how far I CAN back up without hitting anything. If you can't deal with this then please don't post dumb remakes like the one above.

Mike


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Forget I said anything go out and accessorize the crap out of it. I just dont understand how you can look out the side mirrors and at a TV the same time.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

Like he said, it's called scanning. Had to do it when I drove a tractor trailer. Gee can't turn around and look directly behind me when I driving a conventional cab and 52 foot trailer. Oh and by the way - I just can't understand why anyone would do any type of business by trying to debate insurance. Oh wait, a back-up camera is a type of insurance.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

shooterm;1164817 said:


> Forget I said anything go out and accessorize the crap out of it. I just dont understand how you can look out the side mirrors and at a TV the same time.


Its not that hard to do.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

shooterm;1164464 said:


> Stupid waste of money pushed by someone of course trying to sell something,shocker. I'm not just stating it either I'm straight pointing out its dangerous because you'll have tunnel vision. Yes people are stating its great because they want to pat themselves on the back for such a great purchase they made. Its a very dumb idea and I'd be amazed if anyone with any real plow experience stood behind this.


Shooterm, this thread was going GREAT, and you have to come on here and make remarks like the ones you made above. If it doesnt fit your needs then so be it man. I AM a rookie and have taken care of a strip mall property for about 8 years managing it. Mowing, cleaning, showing vacant spaces to potential tenants etc but this year I bought a plow and started plowing. I don't care how experienced you are and how good of vision you have, your not going to see through my tailgate spreader!!!!! This mall has an IGA, Peak performance physical therapy, fashion bug, cashland, rent a center, chinese restaraunt, and a Pamida Store (like a small walmart) and there are people flying out those doors one right after another and I cannot see directly behind me because of the salter. even if the camera shows me things in tunnel vision then thats better than running someone over in reverse now isnt it. If I were just doing drives or something I wouldnt have even started this thread. I would rather not have one to be honest but If it helps me see a child directly behind me walking out of IGA then its worth the $300 bucks then.

Positive posts man, its what makes this such a great site. Aint nobody mad atcha just try and keep it positive. Now..... Camera talk pleaseeeeeee!!!!! LOL


----------



## dubya (Dec 30, 2010)

First it sounds like the rear window needs some anti fog.
I would recommend a WIRED Rear View Camera system. The wireless has issues with bad reception between the camera and the antenna in the cab. It must be a good line of light or the picture will be degraded. I sell them and know something about them.

I installed a back up beeper system to an upfitter switch on my new truck last year but I don't trust it and seldom use it. If anyone installs a back up beeper, make sure you install it on a switch so you can shut if off when snow gets on it and starts beeping constantly.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Well fellas, I havent replied to this thread in a while for I finally figured out a way around the not being able to see behind me madness. The best way to go about this is just to not have the spreader on the truck when Im plowing at the strip mall. Becaue my wife cannot lift her side of the snowex 1075 was the main reason for wanting the camera. 

After thinking long and hard about a good way to go about getting my hitch insert 1075 in and out easy I came up with the idea that an atv jack might work. Boy does it!!!! this wouldnt work for some spreaders but the snowex has the boxed in motor so the bottome is nice and flat. Built some blocks to go in between the jack and spreader (jack wouldnt reack all the way to the bottom of the spreader)..... Jack up to the bottom of the spreader, ratched strap the spreader to the jack, jack it up just a hair and pull it out. It works very well......... 

I only live about 5 minutes from the stip mall so this is not that big of a deal to go get it after im done plowing...... Kinda feel bad for starting this thread but hey, I learned some things......Thumbs Up


----------



## stewartsrepair (Jan 16, 2011)

I went to advanced auto parts 1.5 years ago Ispent 79.00 on a back up camera after totaling a spreader "helping a frend" in a big storm. THE BEST 79.00 I EVER SPENT


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

pretty much sums it up


----------



## 525Enterprises (Nov 29, 2010)

Ive got one, been using it three years now. Its just the cheapy from autozone too. Never fogs, automatically adjusts to light conditions, and installed in less than 45 minutes. I LOVE IT> Best 59 dollars spent for a plow truck,. I think everyone should get one.


----------



## haf728 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Love my backup camera*

First poster/long time reader.

lets start by saying I do not plow commercially, but enjoy reading what you guys have to say. I plow about 8 driveways for family and friends. I already had a in-dash DVD player/backup camera in my truck before I had my plow. It did not cost me any extra to have it on my plow truck. I also have a truck cap that get cover in snow and makes the center mirror/turning around useless. It has saved my grandmothers trash can more than once (she likes to leave it at the end of the drive in the winter). it will get covered in snow going down the road, If I wipe it off before to start plowing it stays clean until I'm done and going back down the road. I do push some fairly large driveways, but i probably do not push fast as you in a parking lot. I can't tell you if it will stay clean plowing at higher speeds. Mine does not fog up.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

NEUSWEDE;1204085 said:


> pretty much sums it up


Where or how did you mount it to the rear view mirror location?

Agreed. I posted earlier i was ordering one. Then opted out. Now after hitting the shoot on my sander bout 5 times bending the deflectors into the spinner.

Well lets just say time to order it..........


----------

